# الاوتوكاد2010 بنظام 64 بت



## المهندسةزوزو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

من لديه فكرة عن تحميل برنامج ألأوتوكاد 2010بنظام 64 بت 
ارجو ارساله لي فانا منتميه لهذا المنتدى للاستفادة البحتة من كل شخص في هذا المنتدى لانكم اصحاب رسالة سامية :12:​


----------



## المهندسةزوزو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## المهندسةزوزو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*المهندسةزوزو*

ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## mrinimed (2 يناير 2010)

merci


----------



## حمادة العكرمى (3 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا من سيادتكم تعليمى الاوتوكاد


----------



## حمادة العكرمى (3 أبريل 2010)

ممكن معرفة تحميل اوتوكاد برنامج برابط واحد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمادة العكرمى (3 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (وقل ربى زدنى علما)


----------



## islam92 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

لمن يريد تعلم الاوتوكاد هذا هو الرابط

www.4shared.com/account/dir/3STxL2zO/_online.html


----------



## islam92 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*لمن يريد تعلم الاوتوكاد هذا هو الرابط

www.4shared.com/account/dir/3STxL2zO/_online.html*​

المهندس إسلام شلبى


----------

